# Porsche Taycan - move over Tesla



## begreen (Sep 4, 2019)

Good looking and performing in an all-electric package. 0-60mph in 2.6 sec. Is that all?!
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/4/20849437/porsche-taycan-turbo-ev-photos-mission-e-car-hands-on


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 5, 2019)

begreen said:


> Good looking and performing in an all-electric package. 0-60mph in 2.6 sec. Is that all?!
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/4/20849437/porsche-taycan-turbo-ev-photos-mission-e-car-hands-on



The interior is pretty fantastic. Porsche has a way with analog guages and instruments. The digital stiff looks much better than others as well. I'll be as excited as you when there are electric jeeps and such.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome Taycan! Only $150,000 to start before options, and 1/2 second faster than the Tesla Model 3. The competition is good, Porsche is a great car. Future roll-outs by others wait in the wings.


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2019)

There's a lot of special design and engineering that went into the Taycan. It can do those neck-snapping acceleration runs repeatedly without overheating the batteries. I suspect it will easily out handle and out stop a Tesla on the track. It will interesting to see how it performs in the hands of reviewers. Takes a very fast charge too. I hope lessons learned with this car will soon migrate down into family cars by VW and Audi.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 5, 2019)

BEVs are plagued/benefited by a culture that thrives on high performance and elitism. I'm thinking that for my wife and me, the Tesla Model 3, AWD, dual motor, had enough of both to quell a desire for something more. I am impressed with the Taycan, but have no desire to own.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 5, 2019)

jebatty said:


> BEVs are plagued/benefited by a culture that thrives on high performance and elitism. I'm thinking that for my wife and me, the Tesla Model 3, AWD, dual motor, had enough of both to quell a desire for something more. I am impressed with the Taycan, but have no desire to own.



To be fair you also aren't the Target market for the Taycan. More expensive EV's like the Taycan will just further proliferate and bring the cost down for electric propulsion. The Taycan will also fund Porsche to continue to make some of the best driver's cars on the planet, much like every other vehicle they make which isn't a 911.


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2019)

Tesla started out with the roadster which was a testing and proving ground for their technology. I hope the same happens with the Taycan. I'll never own one but have been dangling one in front of a friend that has a 911 Targa. Hope he eventually gets a Taycan so I can have a ride in one and maybe drive it.


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 5, 2019)

O my! Another Tesla killer!  Wait, lets see:  more expensive than Tesla model S, less range, and no Supercharger network.  And Tesla S first came out in 2012. If you ask me , this is pretty sad effort by porsche.


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd say it's a great effort by Porsche with more advanced engineering than the Tesla. As mentioned, I suspect it will nicely outperform on the track. The fact that they could put it together in a package that does honor to the Porsche badge and retains family identity is excellent. Tesla has done a great job of innovation and marketing, but there is room for improvement.

PS: Note that the new Tesla roadster is expected to cost $200grand.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 6, 2019)

gregbesia said:


> O my! Another Tesla killer!  Wait, lets see:  more expensive than Tesla model S, less range, and no Supercharger network.  And Tesla S first came out in 2012. If you ask me , this is pretty sad effort by porsche.


Please describe what makes it a sad effort? I'm willing to bet every single Taycan is spoken for. I don't think Porsche is competing with Tesla.


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 6, 2019)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/04/porsche-taycan-vs-tesla-model-s-spec-for-spec-price-for-price/


----------



## Ashful (Sep 6, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> The interior is pretty fantastic. Porsche has a way with analog guages and instruments. The digital stiff looks much better than others as well. I'll be as excited as you when there are electric jeeps and such.



You had me, until you used that bloody J word.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 6, 2019)

Porsche is just one example of a great old axiom, that has been applied better to performance cars than most other things:  “the last ten percent costs as much as the first 90%”.  Going back to gassers, getting a 13 second car down to 12 seconds is not a huge deal, but getting a 10 second car down to 9 is a real feat.  

Porsche excels at that last 10%, in absolutely everything they do, and their costs show it.  If you’re not willing to spend double for 10% more, you’re not in their demographic.  I have only owned one Porsche, among my several dozen cars, and it was sublime for the time (1990).

I have driven a Tesla model 3 dual motor AWD, and it was as nice as any $50k car I have ever driven.  The only problem was that it sold for $65k.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 6, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Porsche is just one example of a great old axiom, that has been applied better to performance cars than most other things:  “the last ten percent costs as much as the first 90%”.  Going back to gassers, getting a 13 second car down to 12 seconds is not a huge deal, but getting a 10 second car down to 9 is a real feat.
> 
> Porsche excels at that last 10%, in absolutely everything they do, and their costs show it.  If you’re not willing to spend double for 10% more, you’re not in their demographic.  I have only owned one Porsche, among my several dozen cars, and it was sublime for the time (1990).
> 
> I have drive a Tesla model 3 dual motor AWD, and it was as nice as any $50k car I have ever driven.  The only problem was that it sold for $65k.



That's the price of being an early adopter.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2019)

Over 30 full-throttle launches and it comes back for more.


----------

